# footwork



## lll000000lll (Aug 7, 2006)

i found this video on youtube.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Aug 12, 2006)

cool interesting vid


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 15, 2006)

i've been integrating that triangle foot work into my JKD and stand up.


----------



## Jimi (Aug 15, 2006)

Why integrate the male&female triangle into your JKD. You should be using JKD to help your footwork become more adaptable. JKD footwork is not the male&female triangle. Look into JKD footwork as Sijo Lee taught it, it's not the same. Who teaches you JKD and then lets you modify it with filipino footwork?


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 15, 2006)

noone as of right now. i like the triangle footwork, so i think i'll keep it. but thanks for your concern. JKD is a concept. dont ever forget that.


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 15, 2006)

but i do also use modified fencing footwork. which was some of the better footwork i picked up from JKD.


----------



## Jimi (Aug 16, 2006)

OK then, who trained you in JKD before? Sounds like you are just a mishmosh stylist, if I am wrong, my bad, but who trained you to adapt fencing footwork into YOUR JKD? I thought Sijo already put it there. Sorry just sounds like you have read a few things and now are telling me to never forget JKD is a concept. I'm not the one sounding uninformed here. Fess up! LOL. PEACE


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 16, 2006)

Jimi said:
			
		

> OK then, who trained you in JKD before? Sounds like you are just a mishmosh stylist, if I am wrong, my bad, but who trained you to adapt fencing footwork into YOUR JKD? I thought Sijo already put it there. Sorry just sounds like you have read a few things and now are telling me to never forget JKD is a concept. I'm not the one sounding uninformed here. Fess up! LOL. PEACE


 
i'd like to see you demonstrate some of your JKD. do u have any videos of yourself that i can see??? if so send me a PM


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 16, 2006)

lll000000lll said:
			
		

> i'd like to see you demonstrate some of your JKD. do u have any videos of yourself that i can see??? if so send me a PM


 
Though I'll admit JIMI has been a bit harsh to your posts I'll also concede another point.  Your profile says you study JKD and MMA and some of your posts have stated this as well.  However a large number of your posts either ask questions whos answers are obvious to ANYONE with a JKD instructor or actual JKD training.  Alot of your posts also offer advice that is actually contrary to common JKD philosophy and principles.  That brings up questions like JIME asked "who taught you?" because your posts indicate that you aren't very learned in what you say you study.  Case in point JKD is MUCH more than JUST a concept.  It is a full fledged martial art in its own right.  Any former or current student of JKD knows this as it has a structure and set curriculum and techniques to get it's "concepts" across...


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 16, 2006)

Indeed.  In fact, the filipino footwork is already in there, though it's patternized a different way.  If you break down the 8 directions, you can rearrange them to create the filipino triangles....


----------



## Jimi (Aug 16, 2006)

I agree that JFGF/JKD footwork encompases all 8 directions of evasion,fencing footwork from Bruce in JKD yes, boxing footwork from Bruce yes, Filipino?, that's what Dan references as cousin princples in footwork to JKD, but still not from Bruce. Never have I participated in a JKD group or seminar where Dan or anyone else stated this is the Filipino male/female triangle as Bruce taught it. Those 8 angles exist in JKD and I don't dispute that, just don't think Bruce used Filipino footwork in developing JKD, Original Bruce Lee Students and others have been critical of Guro Dan over the fact that they don't teach Filipino principles in their JKD. Flatlander, I hope you do not think I am off the mark with that. I have been a little (LOL) uptight the past few days. PEACE


----------



## tradrockrat (Aug 17, 2006)

lll000000lll said:
			
		

> i'd like to see you demonstrate some of your JKD. do u have any videos of yourself that i can see??? if so send me a PM



yeah Jimi - lets see it.     whatcha got? 


Just a note, I remember my very brief experience with a certain instructor at HCC where-in I was taught the triangular footwork and made to understand that it was most definitely NOT from JKD, but from Sifu Inosanto's adaptations / additions to his curriculum.

Why am I mentioning this?  Because I think it's telling and relevant to the conversation that a total neophyte in the area of JKD knows this.


----------



## Jimi (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey Tradrockrat, Youv'e seen it in person, so has Jon, Billy (Mongo-only pawn in life), in 2004 I was at the Inosanto Academy on my way to Thailand when even Guro Dan said I had good form (I was in heaven) and you know my Sifu/Guro would give me S*** for posting any footage to settle a debate with someone who obviously wants footage to use as resource of something they don't realy know. Guess what would happen if I posted the footage of me doing the Multiplestick in competition in 2000, I would be be-headed with a Khukri. LOL. Or fed to the dogs. LOL. I just recently started working with a new training partner who is a good guy and we are working to recondition after a break in training. I know you will be moving closer to where I am, so I might be able to take a road trip and get together with you in the future. I will share with you Bro no doubt. I have seen the same angles of evasion even in Bando footwork, but I don't say I intergrate the Filipino male/female triangle into my Bando. Peace Bro Jimi


----------



## tradrockrat (Aug 18, 2006)

hmm... double post


----------



## tradrockrat (Aug 18, 2006)

Jimi said:
			
		

> Guess what would happen if I posted the footage of me doing the Multiplestick in competition in 2000, I would be be-headed with a Khukri. LOL. Or fed to the dogs. LOL.



or both. lol

When I get settled in Texas we will have to train a little - somehow.


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 18, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:
			
		

> Though I'll admit JIMI has been a bit harsh to your posts I'll also concede another point. Your profile says you study JKD and MMA and some of your posts have stated this as well. However a large number of your posts either ask questions whos answers are obvious to ANYONE with a JKD instructor or actual JKD training. Alot of your posts also offer advice that is actually contrary to common JKD philosophy and principles. That brings up questions like JIME asked "who taught you?" because your posts indicate that you aren't very learned in what you say you study. Case in point JKD is MUCH more than JUST a concept. It is a full fledged martial art in its own right. Any former or current student of JKD knows this as it has a structure and set curriculum and techniques to get it's "concepts" across...


 
Hey Jimi i just wanted to apologize for any rude comments i posted to you. i am kind of new to martial arts and i have found that JKD is primarily what i am looking for. so forgive me if i come off like a noob. i would actually love to hear your thoughts on JKD and if you could give me any training tips that would be great. part of the reason i come off so uneducated is because i have not come to a decision on a Sifu or school to attend, there aren't a lot of JKD places i have found in CT. i have heard of someone in RI and some ppl in MA but other then that Ron K is the only one with a JKD class that is close to me. so b4 i actually get enrolled into a JKD class i want to train and learn as much as possible. so i am up to speed with everything including terminology. i know some JKD (not that much) but i do know what a jut sao is, a pak sao, and double pak sao. but i am still learning. i plan to learn as much as i can b4 i enroll. so there that should answer your question. and once again sorry for any disrespect or unnecessary stress i caused. hope we can move on from here.

-Johnny


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 18, 2006)

i would actually love to hear everyones thoughts on JKD. and anyone and everyone are welcome to offer advice to me. im all ears.


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 21, 2006)

lll000000lll said:
			
		

> so b4 i actually get enrolled into a JKD class i want to train and learn as much as possible. so i am up to speed with everything including terminology. <snip> i plan to learn as much as i can b4 i enroll.


I don't understand the point of this.  Why on earth would you want to "learn as much as you can before you enroll"?  Do you believe yourself to be a better teacher than a qualified and experienced JKD teacher?  Seems to me that the most effective way to learn would be to enroll immediately.  All you're doing right now is risking that you're learning incorrectly and developing bad habits.  In essence you are just wasting your time right now.


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 21, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> I don't understand the point of this. Why on earth would you want to "learn as much as you can before you enroll"? Do you believe yourself to be a better teacher than a qualified and experienced JKD teacher? Seems to me that the most effective way to learn would be to enroll immediately. All you're doing right now is risking that you're learning incorrectly and developing bad habits. In essence you are just wasting your time right now.


 
i am simply learning from a book written by bruce lee. that's is all. i am not claiming to be my own sifu, i am merely education myself a little bit on the art and concept. 

i don't think there is anything wrong with doing a little research.

also for me nothing is set in stone. i am not worried about having developed bad habits, because i am sure if i am doing something wrong i will be able to change and fix it fairly easily.

i am still just learning. and i enjoy learning as much as possible.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 21, 2006)

lll000000lll said:
			
		

> i am simply learning from a book written by bruce lee. that's is all. i am not claiming to be my own sifu, i am merely education myself a little bit on the art and concept.
> 
> i don't think there is anything wrong with doing a little research.
> 
> ...


 
How little you know, wait until you actually have to "untrain" those bad habits.  You'll see just how hard it really is to "rewire" your bodies responses to stimuli....

Also I wouldn't recommend learning from a book that is basically a "cliff's notes" version of the JKD system.  Just like reading Cliff's Notes, you're not really learning that much....

Time and experience will show you....


----------



## Thunder Foot (Aug 21, 2006)

@ llloooooolll,
I also don't agree with simply learning from a book by no means. As Flatlander stated, you WILL develop bad habits and it WILL become difficult to unlearn those bad habits if you are consistently practicing from the book. An instructor can only help in terms of not only assisting you in understanding the material you are reading, but to also give you depth behind those techniques which may or may not give you further understanding of the techs. I simply do not understand your logic in your decision.:idunno:


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 21, 2006)

well i decided that i am going to enroll next week. it seems that is what i need to do.

thanks everyone for the input.


----------



## Tim McFatridge (Sep 13, 2006)

Good Luck with the classes I am sure you will benefit from them alot more than you did with the book. The other bad thing about trying to learn from a book is you are not able to feel your training partners energy or see the way you actually have to move with someone. Also just a note on the footwork... I do train the FMA footwork but when I am teaching it to my guys and teaching them how to use it I am quick to point out where it came from and that it is not Jun Fan footwork.  Like Sifu Larry says "if everyone will give credit as to where the techniques come from then there would be less bad blood in the martial arts." 

Great thread though guys.

Train Hard, Train Smart.

P.S. I can't remember now which two of you said you were in Texas  (I think Jimi and tradrockrat) but where at in Texas are you guys located?


----------



## Jimi (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey llllooooollll, Did you get to the Hartsell seminar? I hope you did. If you get time, tell us all what you thought of it. PEACE JIMI


----------

